# 8-bit Game maker?



## Winkler (Jul 17, 2006)

Hello. Are there any 8-bit game makers around (Free or commercial, I dont mind)? Im talking about something that could create games like Alex Kidd in Miracle world or Sonic, platform games..

Thanks.


----------



## fryke (Jul 17, 2006)

I've deleted your other thread about the same subject. I'm not certain where this belongs, though. You're looking for a company which you can hire? Or are you looking for a company where you can _buy_ 8-bit games? Do you still have an 8-bit computer platform to run these on? If so: which one? (Would probably make it easier...)


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 17, 2006)

Nintendo NES pioneered the 8-bit gaming market and they openly courted 3rd-party developers (started early 80's): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_Entertainment_System

Looks old school; not sure who's still doing this unless it's for the newer systems that are out now like Xbox and PlayStation...


----------



## Winkler (Jul 17, 2006)

Eg, an application, where you can create you own games. Like 3D Game Studio, but more suited for 8-bit 2D Games.


----------



## Mikuro (Jul 17, 2006)

Dimension3 (AKA Dim3) is free and would certainly give you more than enough power to make an 8-bit-style game. It uses OpenGL and 3D graphics technology, but you can also make 2D games with it.

I've never used it myself, but TNT Basic seems to be made for basic 2D games, and it's also free. I've been meaning to check it out myself for a while.

REALbasic has a sprite engine, but REALbasic is not free, and the REALbasic language/environment is NOT made for games, so you'll have to do a lot yourself. I'm a big fan of REALbasic, but I've never used its sprite engine for a full-fledged game.


----------

